# Help! I'm getting married!!!



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Well the weddings not far away now, 31st May 

Everything is virtually sorted now, but i was wondering if any of you guy's have any ideas how to add that something extra?

We are at Auchen castle in scotland for two days,there are 46 guests attending and staying there with us.
So plenty of potential for some fun and games being played on them!  :wink:

Have you ever seen or heard of anything at a wedding that made it that something extra?

I'd love to do a few things over the two days we are there just to make it that bit different!

Any ideas,games or tricks that were played on guests etc etc ???

Thanks in advance for your help  :wink:

John


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah ..........don't show up and get married somewhere else!! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Yeah ..........don't show up and get married somewhere else!! :wink:


I think its a great idea....the missus does'nt! :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice idea at thebears wedding recently....nice black-paged book, a silver pen and Polaroid instant camera. Guests just take pictures of themsleves during the day and stick the pic in the book with (supplied) sticky corners, accompanied by a message for the happy couple written in silver.

Very simple but really effective.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Can I come :lol:

I know what your going through, we're planning our wedding at the moment and even though we have only just started, everything is turning into a complete nightmare.

Maybe your, something extra, could be the fact that it all seems to be going to plan pretty nicely :roll:

Caitlin x


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Nice idea at thebears wedding recently....nice black-paged book, a silver pen and Polaroid instant camera. Guests just take pictures of themsleves during the day and stick the pic in the book with (supplied) sticky corners, accompanied by a message for the happy couple written in silver.
> 
> Very simple but really effective.


Yeah nice idea Paul! we did come across these people the other day,they gave us a demo at a wedding fair. http://www.wellwishes.co.uk 
would be intresting to see how the videos came out later in the evening [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

C4TLN said:


> Can I come :lol:
> 
> I know what your going through, we're planning our wedding at the moment and even though we have only just started, everything is turning into a complete nightmare.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate! :lol: :wink:

If i can help in any way give me a shout.There may be a website or whatever that we may have found :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ask the wife to be sister or best mate to join you on the wedding night. Great fun and gives you lots to talk about for months afterwards.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Ask the wife to be sister or best mate to join you on the wedding night. Great fun and gives you lots to talk about for months afterwards.


Now thats an idea!  :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You know why brides smile as they walk down the aisle?

Cos they know they have given their last blowjob.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Leg said:


> You know why brides smile as they walk down the aisle?
> 
> Cos they know they have given their last blowjob.


  :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Leg said:


> You know why brides smile as they walk down the aisle?
> 
> Cos they know they have given their last blowjob.


........and the rest! 

Get your rations now mate cos you'll get sweet f.a. once you're married! :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Where is the invite?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Just remember the 'Beans in a jar' story/bit of wisdom

Everytime you have sex with your *fiance* put a bean in a jar, every time you have sex with your *wife* take a bean out of the jar .......that jar will never be empty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Just remember the 'Beans in a jar' story/bit of wisdom
> 
> Everytime you have sex with your *fiance* put a bean in a jar, every time you have sex with your *wife* take a bean out of the jar .......that jar will never be empty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


But ive got a bloody big jar! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

saint said:


> Where is the invite?


Perhaps we can have another joint meet like last year!! 8) We'll at least i turned up buddy  :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Have you ever seen or heard of anything at a wedding that made it that something extra?


What about the entire Scottish and NW/NE owners do a drive by outside the Castle?

Hev?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Nice idea at thebears wedding recently....nice black-paged book, a silver pen and Polaroid instant camera. Guests just take pictures of themsleves during the day and stick the pic in the book with (supplied) sticky corners, accompanied by a message for the happy couple written in silver.
> 
> Very simple but really effective.


We had something similar at ours - Polaroid make a range of cameras that take special sticky-backed film so once the photos are taken you can stick them straight into the guest book. Makes it more fun when reading through the book later, as you can see everybody as they were on the day (with only 46 guests you may not have the same problem I did - I didn't get time to go round all of my guests so without the photos I wouldn't even have proof they all turned up!) :lol: 
Larger Polaroids with sticky corners sound better though - ours are literally postage stamp sized.

My wedding was on New Year's Eve so just to keep the energy up until midnight, we had a number of "fun" rooms just to keep people from collapsing on the sofas in the bars. One had a playstation in it with arcade dance mats (nothing like jumping up and down to wake you up!) and in another we had some giant padded sumo-suits. These were a huge hit, as we had all the guests both young and old queuing up to have a go!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever seen or heard of anything at a wedding that made it that something extra?
> ...


I'm sure it can be arranged! 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

thehornster said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the invite?
> ...


I've still got the blisters


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


You know where i'll be! :wink: :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

QuackingPlums said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice idea at thebears wedding recently....nice black-paged book, a silver pen and Polaroid instant camera. Guests just take pictures of themsleves during the day and stick the pic in the book with (supplied) sticky corners, accompanied by a message for the happy couple written in silver.
> ...


sounds like you all had a good laugh! :lol:

Keep em coming guy's please! :wink:

John


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Get one of those funny blokes wearing a skirt to blow into a bag for you. :wink:

As already mentioned it may be the last blow you get for some time...

My tip: ask for Â£5 from every attendee and then donate the entire proceedings to your fav charity. That way someone in need can benefit from what already sounds like a day of extravagence, excess and largesse. Your Karma will appreciate that.


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

A Scottish castle wedding sounds absolutely fantastic.... 

How about a pre arranged and rehearsed dance routine at the reception, someone did something similiar recently on youtube. I think they did dirty dancing, just the bride and groom or I've seen a bigger group thing doing the "Thriller" video dance. With a bit of practise and effort beforehand, it looks really cool. Obviously to be kept as a surprise from most of the guests


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

wicked said:


> A Scottish castle wedding sounds absolutely fantastic....
> 
> How about a pre arranged and rehearsed dance routine at the reception, someone did something similiar recently on youtube. I think they did dirty dancing, just the bride and groom or I've seen a bigger group thing doing the "Thriller" video dance. With a bit of practise and effort beforehand, it looks really cool. Obviously to be kept as a surprise from most of the guests


Seen loads of those clips on you tube :lol:

I don't think many of my family or mates could quite manage it :? [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

garyc said:


> Get one of those funny blokes wearing a skirt to blow into a bag for you. :wink:
> 
> As already mentioned it may be the last blow you get for some time...


Having it done!!
Erm .....a bag piper playing that is :? :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

How about a casino we did this at our wedding went down very well (but I would say that)

The following is a link for Casino hire we didn't use these people just found this on a search

http://www.thegamingclub.co.uk/


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> How about a casino we did this at our wedding went down very well (but I would say that)
> 
> The following is a link for Casino hire we didn't use these people just found this on a search
> 
> http://www.thegamingclub.co.uk/


Thanks good suggestion.Not ehough people for the party in scotland,when we get back im having another party for around 250-300 guests.Ive just found someone local,i'll send them an email :wink:

Keep them coming peep's,every suggestion much appreciated :wink:

John


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm getting married in 5 weeks and we're just having the kids. Mind you we do have a lot between us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

foojeek said:


> I'm getting married in 5 weeks and we're just having the kids. Mind you we do have a lot between us :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good luck and have fun :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

How about a giant scalectrix!

http://www.bolwextric.co.uk/end/


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> How about a giant scalectrix!
> 
> http://www.bolwextric.co.uk/end/


Wonder if they have TT's!  :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I am sure it depends how much you want to pay we have branded some clients cars in the past  :wink: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> I am sure it depends how much you want to pay we have branded some clients cars in the past  :wink: :wink:


Seems a bit far from scotand isn't it?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

_Glad all the arrangements are going well.....  
Coope & I had a close up magician circulating amoungst the guests at ours, he was brilliant & also kept the little ones busy with ballon animals & stuff during the speeches... 
We also had a "games corner" for the children with lego, twister, crayons & other games to keep them occupied & that went down well too...
We did the camera thing too but 4 years on we've yet to get around to putting the pics in a book....  
You could also involve the talents of any of your friends family with readings/self written poems or prose to make it really personal...... Hope you have a really great day...

mrs coope_


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

mrs coope said:


> _Glad all the arrangements are going well.....
> Coope & I had a close up magician circulating amoungst the guests at ours, he was brilliant & also kept the little ones busy with ballon animals & stuff during the speeches...
> We also had a "games corner" for the children with lego, twister, crayons & other games to keep them occupied & that went down well too...
> We did the camera thing too but 4 years on we've yet to get around to putting the pics in a book....
> ...


Thanks Mrs Coope,

I like the idea of a kids games corner! Might just do that i think  :wink: .......or just a big cage [smiley=devil.gif] :lol: :wink:

thanks again

John


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's an alternative idea to a guest book which is really unusual -

http://www.wellwishes.co.uk/


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

carly said:


> Here's an alternative idea to a guest book which is really unusual -
> 
> http://www.wellwishes.co.uk/


Yeah we saw those guys at a wedding fair recently,a superb idea! Â£350-400.

cheaper when you've got a relative to go around and take video messages with your camera :wink:

Thanks for the suggestion though.

John


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Good luck with it all anyway! We got married last July and the day was absolutely flawless, so I wish you both a day that is equally as amazing!

Carly


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

carly said:


> Good luck with it all anyway! We got married last July and the day was absolutely flawless, so I wish you both a day that is equally as amazing!
> 
> Carly


Thanks Carly :wink:

Congratulations for last July  [smiley=cheers.gif]

John


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Last wedding i attended they had a street magician performing, he would just walk round the tables doing tricks etc he did have a couple of mishaps unplanned of course involving pints of larger on certain peoples heads who were pointed out to him prior :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jonah said:


> Last wedding i attended they had a street magician performing, he would just walk round the tables doing tricks etc he did have a couple of mishaps unplanned of course involving pints of larger on certain peoples heads who were pointed out to him prior :wink:


Classic :lol: :lol: :lol: I can think of one or two i would point out as well  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone know how much a magician would charge for a 1-2hr stint in scotland??


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

_Hi John - the cage sounds a fab idea! :lol: 
Have you thought about a murder mystery? Treasure hunt? Amazing what you think of when you're cooking a sunday roast....!
Our nephew got married a couple of years ago & had a bucking bronko :? crazy idea I know but it worked a treat  & we sure won't forget it in a hurry.... They also had a chocolate fountain & a vodka luge....YUMMY!  
Also went to another that had street artists: juggling, sword swallowing, unicycle, face painting & a guy sketching characatures (is that spelt right? - probably not - I am dyslexic!!) of the guests if there's a local performing arts/circus school they may be able to help you out with some talent.....?
One tip though.... at some point during all the proceedings (which will fly by in a nano second!) grab your bride & steal her away to a quiet corner where you can observe everything & just spend 10 minutes watching & being together on your special day.... I promise you if you don't you'll look back & realise how little you actually saw each other & also miss a great deal...  this way that 10 minutes will bring back the whole occasion.... me & coope did & we had just the BEST time! 
Lucy 
[smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Oh & don't pay any mind to the bean thing me n coopes jar ran outta beans a looooong time ago...... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] _


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

mrs coope said:


> _Hi John - the cage sounds a fab idea! :lol:
> Have you thought about a murder mystery? Treasure hunt? Amazing what you think of when you're cooking a sunday roast....!
> Our nephew got married a couple of years ago & had a bucking bronko :? crazy idea I know but it worked a treat  & we sure won't forget it in a hurry.... They also had a chocolate fountain & a vodka luge....YUMMY!
> Also went to another that had street artists: juggling, sword swallowing, unicycle, face painting & a guy sketching characatures (is that spelt right? - probably not - I am dyslexic!!) of the guests if there's a local performing arts/circus school they may be able to help you out with some talent.....?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Cheers 
some great suggestions again!!

John

p.s i hope your right about the jar! :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.stevendick.co.uk/

http://www.rob-james.com/

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepage ... /clubs.htm


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jonah said:


> http://www.stevendick.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.rob-james.com/
> 
> http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepage ... /clubs.htm


Cheers,emailing now!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

thehornster said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.stevendick.co.uk/
> ...


The first reply:

*Hi John

Thanks for getting in touch. I've performed at a wedding at Auchen Castle before, it's a great venue.

What I normally do is 2-3 hours entertainment, usually that will incorporate the champagne reception and then also the meal.
My fee for this is Â£290.
All i require is a Â£20 deposit. 
Let me know as soon as you decide so I can secure the date for you. If you like I can post out a brochure to you so you can show anyone else who might be involved making the decision.

All the best

Steven*
About what i thought it would be,i'm in the wrong job i think :? :wink:


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Lucy 
[smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Oh & don't pay any mind to the bean thing me n coopes jar ran outta beans a looooong time ago...... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [/color][/i][/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: Cheers 
some great suggestions again!!

John

p.s i hope your right about the jar! :wink:[/quote]

Hey John, Coope here. I can vouch for the jar thing.......and it was a bloody great big jar as well :wink: Hope you have as great a day as we did and get through a s**t load of beans on the honeymoon !


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

thehornster said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


You could do the charity thing mentioned before and use the cash for the Magician :wink: 
every thing in negotiable but if he's good he'll be worth it I'm sure! it's a one off day after all :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jonah said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


I emailed asking how much for 1 1/2 hours during the photos,he said i'll knock off Â£20...so Â£270 for 1 1/2 hours eh! i don't think so buddy :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Coope said:


> Lucy
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> Oh & don't pay any mind to the bean thing me n coopes jar ran outta beans a looooong time ago...... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [/color][/i]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Cheers 
some great suggestions again!!

John

p.s i hope your right about the jar! :wink:[/quote]

Hey John, Coope here. I can vouch for the jar thing.......and it was a bloody great big jar as well :wink: Hope you have as great a day as we did and get through a s**t load of beans on the honeymoon ![/quote]

Thanks for the kind wishes....can i borrow a bigger jar please :wink:


----------

